# Anyone in NEW YORK STATE?????



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Raise your hands up high, please. 

We need a club SOMEWHERE in the Empire State!!!!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: 

I'm from the Empire state. Currently in Buffalo for college but living in The City.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

I live in Manhattan.....


----------



## metfan581 (Jul 20, 2006)

Long Island


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

hey fresh newby, I'm from manhattan too, the best of the boroughs!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Long Island!!!


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 20, 2006)

Syracuse


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay, good start. 

Now spread out in ALL THE FORUMS and FIND MORE!!!! 

Direct them to this thread and maybe we can build it up and eventually make some good clubs throughout. What do you think? 

New York State Rocks!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Long island


----------



## fish918 (Nov 3, 2007)

Long Island


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

lol This like a year ago and 4 months.

w/e 
Queens


----------

